# iPad touches qui ne fonctionne plus



## Domongo (31 Mars 2021)

Salut je viens de sceller mon clavier pour ipad Pro 2020 et certaines ne fonctionnent pas . Quelqu’un pourrait m’aider


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2021)

Aucun rapport avec un clavier indépendant ! On déménage dans la bonne section.


----------

